# Mold on Heartfelt Beads - Help



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I just opened my 50ct and noticed that a few of my beads looked very dark. I immediately pulled the tube out and dumped the beads out and I would say it 100% looks like mold (see pic).

I read a post where someone had a similar problem and heartfelt recommended completely drying out the beads in the oven and then throwing away the bad beads. What do you think of this? Do you have any other suggestions? Could I clean off the moldy beads?

Also, this problem has been going on for 3 - 7 days max. All of the sticks look fine but do you think I should toss them or just keep them separate from my larger stash? I must have oversaturated the beads 3 days ago when I re-loaded them.

thoughts?


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, I do not see any visible mold on the cigars or on the humidor. Just on the beads and the sleeve they were in.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

You might be over watering your beads. How warm is your humidor?

I'd just buy new set of beads and get your hygrometer calibrated with a boveda kit.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

did you dunk those beads in water? those look way too wet.


J.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> did you dunk those beads in water? those look way too wet.
> 
> J.


Didn't dunk in water but definitely over did it. My hygro is calibrated to boveda. The beads are in the oven. I am going to try and save them but if it doesn't look good I'll just toss them. Any suggestions on the cigars? I thought I would keep them separate for now and see what they do.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Beads are cheap compared to your cigars. I would dump the beads, buy new ones (or Bovedas) and keep and eye on your cigars.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

orion1 said:


> Beads are cheap compared to your cigars. I would dump the beads, buy new ones (or Bovedas) and keep and eye on your cigars.


Ditto.

How many cigars do you have? What was your temperature and humidity?

Go through the cigars that were sitting near the beads just wipe it down, dust it or what ever with your hands. If you don't see mold on your cigars, they should be fine.
One of my smaller humidor had beads that were too wet and reach to around 72*/74%. Two of my cigars sitting closest to the beads developed some mold, one was wrapped in cedar and another was naked. I just dust off the mold and put them back and the mold never came back.

I keep my humidor at anywhere from 65*-70*, depending on how hot it is and humidity at 60-65%


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

ichett said:


> Ditto.
> 
> How many cigars do you have? What was your temperature and humidity?
> 
> ...


In that humi I had about 25. Total I probably have 120. My temp ranges from 69 - 72. My humidity at its max was 69, my beads are for 65 (its been extremely humid here recently). I had the beads separated from the cigars by a dividider so they all appear to be fine. I think I'm going to run Boveda's in the small box and keep beads in my big box (not the moldy ones, a different set)


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Sounds like you have a lot of humidity in your area or don't wet them too much.The seal on the box must not be that good either maybe.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Doesn't look like mold to me, but rather mildew. It's difficult, though not impossible, to grow mold on mineral salts, but mildew is comparatively easy.

You've also over watered them to the point of washing away the salts, so even if you could get rid of the mildew (which you can't), they're still shot. While the cigars should be okay, I would still thoroughly inspect each of them as well as the humidor.

On the next batch, use a fine mister and only charge about 50% of them.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Willy- Consider your water source as well.
Make sure you are using distilled water.
Make sure it is not ancient
Make sure it's not contaminated like the kids using it for water guns, or your wife refilling the jug with tap water, or whatever.

I agree with Herf, rehashing the beads could be an expensive mistake. Bite the bullet. I'd replace the beads, and meanwhile temporarily manage the cigars KL and fresh distilled water.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Doesn't look like mold to me, but rather mildew. It's difficult, though not impossible, to grow mold on mineral salts, but mildew is comparatively easy.
> 
> You've also over watered them to the point of washing away the salts, so even if you could get rid of the mildew (which you can't), they're still shot. While the cigars should be okay, I would still thoroughly inspect each of them as well as the humidor.
> 
> On the next batch, use a fine mister and only charge about 50% of them.


+1 on mister don't soak them.


----------

